# My Cycle Progress (60Gal Fishless)



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright guys, figured id post my daily progress on here for people to give me some input on what they think.

i have a 60 gal tank. 
Temp is set to 82F
i will be using seachem stability
it will be fishless
will be using ammonia
i have the API master test kit. for Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate

*Day 1 04/07/11:* added Ammonia 4ppm (Added 1st dose of Stability)

*Day 2 04/08/11:* Ammonia 4 (Added 2nd dose of Stability)

*Day 3 04/09/11:* Ammonia 2.0 (Added 3rd dose of Stability)

*Day 4 04/10/11:* Ammonia 0.5 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 20 - Added 2.0 ammonia (Added 4th dose of Stability)

*Day 5 04/11/11:* Ammonia 0.25 Nitrite 0-0.25 Nitrate 20 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 5th Dose of Stability)

*Day 6 04/12/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0.50-1.00 Nitrate 20-40 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 6th Dose of Stability)

*Day 7 04/13/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0.50-1.00 Nitrate 40-80 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 7th Dose of Stability)

*Day 8 04/14/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 1.00 Nitrate 40-80 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 8th Dose of Stability)


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

is it possible to start getting nitrate numbers, instead of nitrite?
my ammonia has dropped.. however the nitrites hasn't gone up? 

i am doing a test every 24 hours.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If the ammonia is disappearing, and the nitrates stay at 0, while nitrates increase, the tank is cycled, assuming the test kits are ok. I can't imagine a nitrite reading of 0 and nitrate at 20, unless the tank is cycled.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day 6 04/12/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0.50-1.00 Nitrate 20-40 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 6th Dose of Stability)

these are todays stats.

seems like its going along just fine?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you adding ammonia AND stability?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes i am


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Then I have to ask... Why?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i figured stability would be pretty useless without ammonia? Lol am i wrong?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, your reasoning is good =)

However, Stability is one of the few products I feel actually works. If you are dosing Stability, you can actually introduce fish on the first day, but I usually suggest waiting until the third or fourth, just to be safe.

Your tank is cycled, you are just reading nitrite because it is converting your ammonia to nitrite right away =)

Basically, you are just producing nitrates right now. Do a small water change, continue dosing stability until 7 days is up, stop adding ammonia and get yourself some fishies.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ohh man! you have me all excited right now


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would suggest stocking lightly to begin however


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day 7 04/13/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0.50-1.00 Nitrate 40-80 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 7th Dose of Stability)

These are todays stats.
it seems like ammonia is converting, and so is nitrite's. YAY!
tomorrow is the last day with stability.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day 8 04/14/11:* Ammonia 0 Nitrite 1.00 Nitrate 40-80 - Added 2.0 Ammonia ( Added 8th Dose of Stability)

these are todays stats.

i think today was the last time for stability dosing. am i correct? 7 days from initial start up.


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Cycle is looking good.

normally you get ammonia, then a nitrite spike when the first type of bacteria start converting ammonia, then just nitrates when the second set of bacteria starts catching up to eating the nitrites your first set makes. 

But since you're dosing both types of bacteria with Stability you wont really see that long nitrite spike the way you would from just waiting for ambient bacteria to populate your tank.

You dosed ammonia that had no lemon scent or additives right? If so you should be clear to add fish after water changes to reduce those nitrates. Usually doing a fishless cycle with pure ammonia will build a hearty enough set of bacteria that you should be able to add most of the fish you plan to house right away (keep testing though!), what type of fish are you planning?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Arkerone said:


> Cycle is looking good.
> 
> normally you get ammonia, then a nitrite spike when the first type of bacteria start converting ammonia, then just nitrates when the second set of bacteria starts catching up to eating the nitrites your first set makes.
> 
> ...


hey man, 
yes the ammonia i have doesn't have any scents, i looked at many before i could find this one.. pretty hard to find. but does pass the shake test. and the smell is awful.

i'm planing on putting some African cichlids. preferably Demasani, Yellow Lab, and a few other ones that im not sure of yet


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, nice job. I have to admit that you're off to a very good start. Usually, beginners struggle to get their cycle going, but you did it flawlessly like a pro.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, nice job. I have to admit that you're off to a very good start. Usually, beginners struggle to get their cycle going, but you did it flawlessly like a pro.


im really honored by your comment 
hehe. thanks man!

i did alot of reading around the forums here, and on the web. 
soo much reading that my brain was gonna explode lol
at all the reading is paying off i hope


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, took me forever to find a proper jug of ammonia, eventually found a walmart that carried it and had it in stock.

Once I move I'm considering setting up a big Malawi tank too. From what I've read it's a good idea to add them at once, or mix your hardscape up totally each time you add fish to "reset" their territories.

Watch out for those Demasoni, pugnacious little dudes! Pseudotropheus Saulosi can be a good alternative if the Demasoni turn out to be too agressive. Males colour up to be demasoni-esque and the females are quite yellow. lets you have the colour contrast of the demasoni/lab without having to manage M:F ratios of 2 groups and avoids the fact that demasoni usually need to be in a bigger group.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

does anyone know if 81-82f is to hot for cichlids?


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

81-82F is fine for the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys, so i added 9 fishies  hehe
i coudlnt bare it nemore... lol

i have 3 dmasoni
3 yelow labs and
3 red x red zebras

Heres a video






Let me know what you guys think.
It seems there allways hiding or kinda seem scared

And they swim with jittery sometimes... Is that normL?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

i re-designed the rocks for a better home for the fish 

tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Second Rockwork fits my taste alot more. Now start stocking.

Just some advice, If you dont want alot of Fry Stay away from anymore yellowlabs.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Nobis911 said:


> It seems there always hiding or kinda seem scared
> 
> And they swim with jittery sometimes... Is that normL?


How about feeding time? Do they all come out and fighting for food? If not, that's not normal.

You have a nice tank! The rocks look awesome. I also like your 2nd design. Bear in mind if you are interested in breeding them, you will have to take almost every single rock out in order to catch the mother.

Demasoni is my favorite cichlid! They are full of character!! Keep an eye on them. Its not recommended to keep such a small group. I started out with 5 and 3 died within 3 weeks in my 90 gallon tank. If they are hiding all the time and stop eating...its time to either remove them or add more demasoni to spread the aggression from the dominant male. So I left with one male and one female. 10 month later, I have around 25 in my main tank and 25+ in my grow out tank. Cichlids are very easy to breed. You'll need a grow out tank soon.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

03pilot said:


> How about feeding time? Do they all come out and fighting for food? If not, that's not normal.
> 
> You have a nice tank! The rocks look awesome. I also like your 2nd design. Bear in mind if you are interested in breeding them, you will have to take almost every single rock out in order to catch the mother.
> 
> Demasoni is my favorite cichlid! They are full of character!! Keep an eye on your demasoni's. Its not recommended to keep such a small group. I started out with 5 and 3 died within 3 weeks in my 90 gallon tank. If they are hiding all the time and stop eating...its time to either remove them or add more demasoni to spread the aggression from the dominate male. So I left with one male and one female. 10 month later, I have around 25 in my main tank and 25+ in my grow out tank. Cichlids are very easy to breed. You'll need a grow out tank soon.


here is my latest video. 





yeah when i wiggle my finger at the top of the tank they all come running out, the red x red zebras first, and then everyone else follows suit.

when i sit in my room and when there isnt too much movement, there allways coming out to swim around. i give the demasoni's a count once in a while to make sure there all okay. lol

with 9 demasoni so far, it seems like there doing okay. everyones eating. and i see the demasoni going after each other only once in a while... i guess i should be happy 

my love for these fish is growing daily... hehe

PS. sometimes i put the food in between my index and thumb finger and submerge it in the water lol the damn red x red zebras attack my finger its kinda cute LOL


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice. They look really happy! And you are even happier!  If you keep doing regular water change you'll have many years of enjoyment. Every one look at my tank think they are salt water fish. IMHO they are the most beautiful freshwater fish. Is that Java Fern you have in there? The only part I don't like is the limited selection of live plant we can keep. I put fake ones in mine. And I started 2 planted tanks...MTS!!

Here's my stock list for your reference. I have done my homework, they are safe to be put together. But for the less aggressive type, try to get bigger ones.

demaoni fries
yellow tail acei
yellow labs
perlmutt
cynotilapia afra
red zebra
snow white zebra
yellow belly albert


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

03pilot said:


> Nice. They look really happy! And you are even happier!  If you keep doing regular water change you'll have many years of enjoyment. Every one look at my tank think they are salt water fish. IMHO they are the most beautiful freshwater fish. Is that Java Fern you have in there? The only part I don't like is the limited selection of live plant we can keep. I put fake ones in mine. And I started 2 planted tanks...MTS!!
> 
> Here's my stock list for your reference. I have done my homework, they are safe to be put together. But for the less aggressive type, try to get bigger ones.
> 
> ...


its funny you said that 
im gonna go pick up 6 cynotilapia afra tomorrow im excited!
iv been pushing it off for a few days now, because the seller lives so far lol

but i gotta get it. i love the cynotilapia afra, soo nice 

oh and yes its java fern


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait a second! You are looking for cynotilapia afra?? I have lots of them if you are interested. If you can pick them up in Scarb...I can sell them to you cheap like $3 each. I have size from fry to almost 2 inches. Its hard to sex them since they are still young but I think I can find one or two male. Seriously you should only get one male and at least two female. The dominate male may kill the other males. I got the parents from Mike at Finatics. Really good quality. I can post some pictures if you are interested!


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

03pilot said:


> Wait a second! You are looking for cynotilapia afra?? I have lots of them if you are interested. If you can pick them up in Scarb...I can sell them to you cheap like $3 each. I have size from fry to almost 2 inches. Its hard to sex them since they are still young but I think I can find one or two male. Seriously you should only get one male and at least two female. The dominate male may kill the other males. I got the parents from Mike at Finatics. Really good quality. I can post some pictures if you are interested!


yes that would be great, preferably the 1"-1.5" would be best  im EXCITED!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll upload some pictures in 2 minutes....


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

03pilot said:


> I'll upload some pictures in 2 minutes....


thanks man your the best!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

My cynotilapia afra father is a show male. I can't find the old picture so I just took these pictures. His color is off a little bit today. When he is ready to mate (that happens all the time) he looks awesome...

Here's my main tank (Notice the pile of gravel in the mid section of the tank, that's the handiwork of my cynotilapia afra!!


















Here's the dominant cynotilapia afra male


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow! your demasoni's blow mine out of the water, none of mines have the color yours have LOL

that afra looks really nice, got any nice color demasonis for sale? lol i dont understand why my demasonis colors are so weird. some of my demasoni look just purple.. lol i think big als had a shitty batch when i bought mine


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Are you talking about Big Als Kennedy? Not sure about the other Big Als...I notice the demasoni they sold there is not consistent. I found most of them has different shape (skinnier and longer) and they seems to have more stripes too. I have only seen one good batch so far and they are asking for $16 each. Yes, we can make a deal...when you come pick up the cynotilapia afra. You'll be my 1st client. I need to think about how to catch them in the big tank. Can you pm me?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

the one on steels... i just sent you a pm


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

03pilot said:


> My cynotilapia afra father is a show male. I can't find the old picture so I just took these pictures. His color is off a little bit today. When he is ready to mate (that happens all the time) he looks awesome...
> 
> Here's my main tank (Notice the pile of gravel in the mid section of the tank, that's the handiwork of my cynotilapia afra!!


Amazing tank. My jaw dropped.


----------

